# What’s happening with robocars /Phoenix?



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

10 weeks ago I asked your friend and mine the one and only tomatopaste "So when will Waymo's robots threaten the Uber drivers in their first market, Phoenix?"

He replied (and I'm paraphrasing)

1. Within weeks they launch out of beta mode
2. Within a few months after that uber Phoenix drivers feel the influence
3. Two years after that Uber Phoenix is all but finished.

A bold set of words. But will they come to pass? Well, let's start with #1. Tomato- I ask you: you said that would happen "within weeks"

Well... it's been TEN WEEKS.... so where we at?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> 10 weeks ago I asked your friend and mine the one and only tomatopaste "So when will Waymo's robots threaten the Uber drivers in their first market, Phoenix?"
> 
> He replied (and I'm paraphrasing)
> 
> ...


Well
We Both know
The Best & Brightest Tomatoes

Dont go into Paste !


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> 10 weeks ago I asked your friend and mine the one and only tomatopaste "So when will Waymo's robots threaten the Uber drivers in their first market, Phoenix?"
> 
> He replied (and I'm paraphrasing)
> 
> ...


Let's recap, shall we? First of all, the all knowing all seeing Maha Tomato is in truth all knowing and all seeing. Going against the advise of the Tomato will only bring pain and sorrow.

On Oct 9th, I'll told Achuma he should get his head examined cause Google was launching their self driving taxi service in Phoenix this month or next month. Since November Google has been operating a self driving taxi service for their early riders with no one in the driver's seat. I said: "your SUV will be a boat anchor within a year." Achuma's SUV will, in fact, be boat anchor city within the year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I find this " Mouldy" tomatoe rather Acidic . . .
Dump him in Ragu. . .
Strain the Maggots off


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> We Both know
> The Best & Brightest Tomatoes
> 
> Dont go into Paste !


Oh really?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Oh really?
> 
> View attachment 221746


Must be like an Uber " Premium" pickup.
Or the " New & Improved " Uber App.

S & W ?
Soured & Wormy ?

" S& W comes from Warm Sunny Valleys, fresh & ripened"
And burst open in shipping containers due to sunny valley and over ripening. . .
Arriving at our plant Only suitable to be steamed down into unrecognizeable paste . . .
Thats why we buy them at below wholesale in 10 yard dump bin waste containers . . .
Just follow the flies to S& W
They Recognize " Premium"!

*( photo is Actually from a Deluxe ketchup manufacturer who also ships product in refuse bins.)
**( worst tomatoes end up in Nestlee " Hot Pockets" along with diseased tumor ridden rejected beef and are fed mainly to children)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be like an Uber " Premium" pickup.
> Or the " New & Improved " Uber App.
> 
> S & W ?
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> View attachment 221764


Not a G.M.O. frankenfood biologically altered irradiated to kill bacteria tomatoe ?!
Not raised on petrochemical fertilizer or sewer sludge !

How can the Google -D.A.R.P.A. Transhumanists eat such a thing ?

Yet it was raised on fluoridated water . . .

In a Glass Jar no less !
No acidically leeched out heavy metals or petrochemical polymers !

Not cropdusted with Shell Atrazine W 80 !
Or other endocrine interrupting herbacides.

Almost as healthy as cooking it yourself.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Not a G.M.O. frankenfood biologically altered irradiated to kill bacteria tomatoe ?!
> 
> How can the Google -D.A.R.P.A. Transhumanists eat such a thing ?
> 
> ...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Let's recap, shall we? First of all, the all knowing all seeing Maha Tomato is in truth all knowing and all seeing. Going against the advise of the Tomato will only bring pain and sorrow.
> 
> On Oct 9th, I'll told Achuma he should get his head examined cause Google was launching their self driving taxi service in Phoenix this month or next month. Since November Google has been operating a self driving taxi service for their early riders with no one in the driver's seat. I said: "your SUV will be a boat anchor within a year." Achuma's SUV will, in fact, be boat anchor city within the year.
> 
> View attachment 221738


Ten weeks ago you said the Waymo program in Phoenix was going to come out of beta testing and fully launch "within weeks". Ten weeks then pass and that did not happen.

Doesn't sound very "all knowing" to me.

Now you are moving the goal posts (sort of) and reverting back to a previous prediction you made back in Oct 2017 whereby you said (and again I'm paraphrasing) that any Uber SUV/XL in Phoenix will be rendered obsolete by end of this calendar year due to Waymo's efforts.

So, if in fact by Jan 2019 (which is only 9 Months from today) if that does not happen then I can and believe me I will repeat the real truth which is: THE TOMATO IS FULL OF CRAP!

I suggest you have a baby with your girlfriend so that in 9 months you will be so busy changing diapers you won't be around UP to get ridiculed.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Ten weeks ago you said the Waymo program in Phoenix was going to come out of beta testing and fully launch "within weeks". Ten weeks then pass and that did not happen.
> 
> Doesn't sound very "all knowing" to me.
> 
> ...


Waymo has come right out and told you what they're going to do. But you continue to stick with your 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever. How is that possible? The only date they've given is 2018, but it's imminent, could happen today.

*Waymo CEO*: members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs. There's every driving scenario to be imagined.

Let's say Waymo launches with just the 600 mini vans they already have in use and not the "thousands" more they've ordered. 600 x 50 rides a day is: 30,000 rides taken away from Uber drivers in Phoenix. If they launch with "thousands more" 2,600 x 50 is 130,000 rides deleted from Uber driver's bank accounts. An Uber driver's SUV becomes a boat anchor real quick.

Are you going to help Achuma with his boat anchor payments for the next five years because he listened to the vaunted UP community instead of the all knowing all seeing Maha Tomato?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo has come right out and told you what they're going to do. But you continue to stick with your 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever. How is that possible? The only date they've given is 2018, but it's imminent, could happen today.
> 
> *Waymo CEO*: members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs. There's every driving scenario to be imagined.
> 
> ...


They could launch today, but that doesn't mean so many people will want to use their service that our SUV-having Uber brothers in Phoenix will need to look thru Craigslist for a new gig

Oh and also, there's no evidence that they will launch today. Or tomorrow, or anytime in 2018.

Just because they say so that means it's going to happen? LOLOLOL


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> They could launch today, but that doesn't mean so many people will want to use their service that our SUV-having Uber brothers in Phoenix will need to look thru Craigslist for a new gig
> 
> Oh and also, there's no evidence that they will launch today. Or tomorrow, or anytime in 2018.
> 
> Just because they say so that means it's going to happen? LOLOLOL


Yeah actually it does. Yeah actually there is:

*Waymo CEO*: members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs. There's every driving scenario to be imagined.

If Phoenix drivers want to believe the Waymo CEO is lying to them, well then, go for it, buy that new SUV. The vaunted UP community will take over your payments if it turns out he wasn't lying.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Let's say Waymo launches with just the 600 mini vans they already have in use and not the "thousands" more they've ordered. 600 x 50 rides a day is: 30,000 rides taken away from Uber drivers in Phoenix.


Actually, a more realistic scenario is: Waymo launches, they tell the city of Phoenix: "Come! Take a ride in our robo cars!"

And the city replies: "you mean those death traps? Nah, I'm good."



tomatopaste said:


> Yeah actually it does. Yeah actually there is:
> 
> *Waymo CEO*: members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs. There's every driving scenario to be imagined.
> 
> If Phoenix drivers want to believe the Waymo CEO is lying to them, well then, go for it, buy that new SUV. The vaunted UP community will take over your payments if it turns out he wasn't lying.


"Lying" is a strong accusation.

I'm sure the Waymo CEO believes what he's saying and I'll bet he absolutely wants that to happen. But that doesn't mean it will happen.

We need evidence to show that something is going to become part of our society, not just what someone says. I won't say the guy is lying, that's mean. I'll just say he's.... idealistic, unrealistic, misguided. That's a nice way of putting it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Actually, a more realistic scenario is: Waymo launches, they tell the city of Phoenix: "Come! Take a ride in our robo cars!"
> 
> And the city replies: "you mean those death traps? Nah, I'm good."
> 
> ...


What color is the sky in your world, Cliff?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> What color is the sky in your world, Cliff?


Just because the Waymo CEO says something that doesn't mean it's going to happen.

It's like when your father said he would come visit you at Christmas but then he didn't.

Was he lying? No. I'm sure that when he told the baby Tomato he will be there to trim the tree he really wanted that to happen, but then... well let's just say cocaine is a helluva drug,


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i'm still waiting for a simple video of a level 4 or 5 SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another freeway, then exiting that freeway. neither the fat man nor greg has produced such a simple video.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> i'm still waiting for a simple video of a level 4 or 5 SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another freeway, then exiting that freeway. neither the fat man nor greg has produced such a simple video.


"members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs."
-Waymo CEO

Everywhere, except freeways


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> "members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs."
> -Waymo CEO
> 
> Everywhere, except freeways


or where it rains/snows.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> or where it rains/snows.


What about bar closings??!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UPDATE:

So the Tomato is now going by a new corporate memo to address his timetable.

NOW he's saying as follows (I'm paraphrasing)

1. Sometime in the calendar year 2018, Waymo will officially launch their service in Phoenix. He cannot say exactly when but it will be sometime in the calendar year 2018. OK, no problem.
2. Very shortly after that Uber Phoenix drivers will feel the effects. Again, no exact date, just "sometime soon thereafter." OK.

So... If by Jan 1, 2019 either Waymo just straight up does not launch at all in Phoenix (yet another "delay") OR they do launch and the response is lackluster at best, then we will have the hard evidence that the Tomato is full of crap.

We already know he is full of crap, but hey.. having evidence is always nice.

See you on Jan 1, 2019!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So the Tomato is now going by a new corporate memo to address his timetable.
> 
> ...


I look forward to greg being massively wrong, yet again


----------

